# Flame Hawk only survivor



## crutten (Oct 3, 2010)

We are experience with the saltwater fish tank but have been now having disasters! Water tests are all fine. We lost clown, yellow tang, emperor angel within days of each other. There were no signs but then thought possible ick and due to too quick of water change (as fish suddenly acted stresses - no eating), then too quick of temperature change so ick killed them from there. Flame hawk survived. We now tried two blue/yellow damsels and new little clown. Hardy damsels died within days!!! Does anyone have any hints to why fish are dying??? How/why does flamehawk survive only? It is a 70 gallon tank.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

crutten said:


> We are experience with the saltwater fish tank but have been now having disasters! Water tests are all fine. We lost clown, yellow tang, emperor angel within days of each other. There were no signs but then thought possible ick and due to too quick of water change (as fish suddenly acted stresses - no eating), then too quick of temperature change so ick killed them from there. Flame hawk survived. We now tried two blue/yellow damsels and new little clown. Hardy damsels died within days!!! Does anyone have any hints to why fish are dying??? How/why does flamehawk survive only? It is a 70 gallon tank.



if it was ick dont add anymore fish and leave the tank alone till it stabilizes and check the params again.check the last fish for any other signs of illness and treat him accordingly.after the fish is ok. check parameters of the tank like salinity, ph , temp and make a new batch of water.make sure the new top up water for the tank has similar readings as the main tank.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Ich would not cause sudden fish death. Generally speaking, fish which die from ich suffer for many weeks before death.

This is clearly water related. We CAN and WILL help. And when we are done you will have a successful tank. To make this happen, we need complete details, including tank history. So, write us a short book, and tell us everything about the tank setup, fish, quarantine procedures, acclimation procedures, and exact water parameters.


----------

